# MTB-Verleih in Rinteln oder Umgebung



## Ollomat (23. November 2009)

Ich bin für die nächsten 10 Tage in Rinteln/Weserbergland und hab mich gefragt, ob man in dieser Gegend auch irgendwo ein MTB leihen/mieten kann. Kann meins nämlich leider nicht mitnehmen. Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich ??


----------



## mille1963 (24. November 2009)

In Rinteln gibt es das Fahrradhaus Sieminewski und in Eisbergen, ca. 5 km von Rinteln, Fahrrad Reese. Aber ob die Räder verleihen 

Gruß aus Rinteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

Edit sagt: aufgrund von Beschwerden verändert


----------



## Wesla2010 (6. März 2020)

Wir verleihen MTBs und würden diese auch liefern und wieder abholen. 

VG Olli
vom
deister-suentel-mtb-verleih


----------



## Epic-Treter (6. März 2020)

mtb leihen rinteln - Google-Suche


----------

